# Cup or glass for cortado?



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm looking for some cups for cortado (made with doubles), but I'm struggling to find any nice at the right size. I prefer cups to glasses. What are people here using? Any recommendations?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

autopilot said:


> I'm looking for some cups for cortado (made with doubles), but I'm struggling to find any nice at the right size. I prefer cups to glasses. What are people here using? Any recommendations?


I've got some glass espresso cups with wire handles - think they are Bodum - but don't think Bodum make them anymore. Great for piccolos - hold - 3 to 4 fl oz. There's a company Bormioli Rocco doing a version but not sure if they're available in UK. They do come up on Ebay though for peanuts. I've also got larger ones good for cortados. Great with or without the detachable wire handles.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

I like them 1:1, so want something 4-5oz. Espresso cups are too small and cappa cups are a bit too large. Would settle for glass, but dont really like coffee in glass, not sure why. Hey ho.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

See if dfk has any more of the illy collection series cappuccino cups as they are 5 oz not 6


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Glass espresso cups with wire handles £1.50 Asda, but keep your eyes peeled for the style police as they are Asda quality

Ian


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Costa serve their cortado in a duralex glass (5oz I think). I tried one and was quite impressed by the heat retention.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Coffee Hit stock Duralex glasses in a variety of different sizes, also Coffee Cups UK who advertise on here, and sell on Ebay have a good range of glassware.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use duralex , piccolo heaven


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks all. Maybe I need need to get over my glass aversion, I just hate hot drinks in glass. Can look nice though when you get the milk just right (which I don't).


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Bodum do some double walled glasses that are good for coffee, they keep the heat in, I don't know if they do the correct size for Cortado.

Paul


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the Le Creuset espresso cups for cortado.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Godders said:



> I like the Le Creuset espresso cups for cortado.


Nice. Any idea what size they are?


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

autopilot said:


> Nice. Any idea what size they are?


100ml. So on the small side but I tend to pull a 45-50ml double ristretto for cortado anyway.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

CoffeeDoc said:


> Bodum do some double walled glasses that are good for coffee, they keep the heat in, I don't know if they do the correct size for Cortado.
> 
> Paul


i second that! I love my bodum double walled glasses for double espresso...they are delicate though, but keep the nectar nice and hot...think mine are 3oz capacity...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Absolutely & for sure - Served in a small glass always in Spain. Cortado is Spanish for short.

You can, of course serve it in whatever you prefer but in a glass for authenticity.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think cortado is Spanish for cut.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes - as in cut down 'Cafe con Leche'


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I use the 4.5oz Duralex Picardie from CoffeeHit


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

I've just bought some NotNeautral 5oz Flat White cups from http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/notneutral-flat-white-cup-150ml-5oz/p1112.

Will they fit the bill?


----------



## Saveloy (Aug 3, 2016)

Have a look at these double-wall glasses by notNeutral... They are a little large for Cortado at 6oz but they look damn cool!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/CICLONE-Double-Walled-Tumbler-Set-2/dp/B00NF4DSXE

They are "currently unavailable" on the link I've provided, so you might have to hunt around a bit to buy them in good ol' Blighty.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Caffe Corretto much tastier !!


----------

